# Any news on case of Ranger killed last spring??



## Curtis (Sep 29, 2010)

I have been looking at news sources trying to see if there is any news concerning the investigation of the death of Ranger Upton.  Seems to be nothing.  Any body have any updates?

Thanks.

History from March 2010: 

USDA Forest Service Law Enforcement Officer Christopher Arby Upton, 37, of Monroe Georgia was shot and killed by a hunter who was coyote hunting and mistook him for game at the Ocmulgee Bluff Equestrian Recreation Area in Jasper County around 11 p.m. Friday, according to Robin Hill, Georgia Department of Natural Resources.

The recreational area is located on the Oconoee Ranger District of the Chattahoochee-Oconee National Forest. 

Two people were hunting coyote with a high-powered rifle equipped with night vision and apparently mistook the officer for game, after the shooting, the hunters dialed 911 and reported a hunting incident, according to a Georgia DNR news release. 

The release said the shooter, Norman Clinton Hale, 40, of McDonough, GA, and an observer Clifford Allen McGouirk, 41, of Jackson, GA, are being investigated.


----------



## seaweaver (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Curtis (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow.  This was such a huge story in March.  I am surprised there is nothing on news sites, Forest Service, or DNR site.  Did this just go dark while the investigation continues?  Shame all the way around.
Anybody?


----------



## seaweaver (Sep 30, 2010)

My guess the Hunters were not at fault.
If they were...there would have been a trial by now and lots of attention.
cw

show...I let out the word show...


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Nov 4, 2010)

I was wondering the same myself...


----------



## Michael (Nov 4, 2010)

So, if this "hunter" "accidentally" shot a deer instead of a coyote, would he not get a ticket.


----------



## oogachaka (Nov 4, 2010)

They were using NV and could not differentiate between a coyote and a human...
Right.

Maybe the Ranger was crawling around on the ground / howling during the night.


----------



## rvick (Nov 5, 2010)

heard he was laying on the ground, looking at them thru binoculars


----------



## MIG (Jan 21, 2011)

According to news sources (macon.com) the shooter has been indicted by a federal grand jury.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 21, 2011)

Man indicted in killing of forest ranger in Ga.
The Associated Press

MACON, Ga. -- A 41-year-old McDonough man has been indicted by a federal grand jury in connection with the shooting death of a U.S. Forest Service ranger.
The U.S. attorney's office says Norman Clinton Hale is charged in connection with the shooting death of 37-year-old Christopher Arby Upton, who was killed in the line of duty last March in the Oconee National Forest in Jasper County.

Authorities say Hale is charged with involuntary manslaughter in the killing of a federal officer and with discharging a firearm during a crime of violence.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 21, 2011)

Federal cases can be really slow to develop.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 21, 2011)

Very significant mandatory minimum sentences if found guilty:

http://www.wctv.tv/news/headlines/I...Forest_Service_Officer_114358144.html?ref=144


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm sure the Grand Jury got no education in that review.
That will have to wait till the trial and I hope the boy has a good instructive lawyer.

cw


----------



## Throwback (Jan 24, 2011)

JustUs4All said:


> Federal cases can be really slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow to develop.



I fixed it for you. 


T


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 24, 2011)

Throwback said:


> I fixed it for you.
> 
> 
> T




Federal cases seem slow to develop because the Federal Rules of Criminal Procedure place very strict speedy trial deadlines on prosecutors.  Once indicted, the defendant has to be quickly tried or the charges dismissed (I'm thinking 90 days, but not sure about that).

So federal prosecutors don't take cases to grand juries until the prosecutor is ready to try them --giving the impression that the case has been slow to develop.

If you will reflect back on high profile federal cases, you will recall that there is a relatively short period of time between indictment and the plea or trial.

This is in contrast to the procedure in state courts, where the prosecutor will rush a case to indictment, then sit on it for a year or two while he gets it ready to try.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 21, 2011)

seaweaver said:


> My guess the Hunters were not at fault.
> If they were...there would have been a trial by now and lots of attention.
> cw
> 
> show...I let out the word show...



Yea?


----------



## gatorhater (Nov 21, 2011)

The information should be forthcoming any day. The subject pled guilty to the charges. There is a ton of information that has not been put out on this case. All of you will be extremely suprised when the case information is released. This was not a case of a good ole boy messing up.


----------

